# Poormans super closet muwahahahahahaha!!



## 0calli (Oct 5, 2011)

Hello out there RIUions today im putting up my thread for making your own POORMAN'S SUPER CLOSET !~!~!~!~! 

items needed

1. closet ........size dosent matter but not too small
2. 2 fans
3. bathroom exaughst fan 70 cfm
4. 3 mylar blankets
5. 1 timer
6. 1 power bar
7. 1 1000w ballast (optional)
8. 1 1000w hps HID bulb
9. E 39 mogul socket
10. 3 2l bottles
11. bag of activated yeast 
12. 1 bag of sugar
13. 3 L of warm water 
14. 20 ft of aquarium tubbing
15. 1 self unit slotted bars and arms
16. ac unit
17. 4x4 piece of styrofoam 

Tools needed

1. skil saw 
2. drill
3. hot glue gun 
4. drill bits 
5. screws 


so okay im going to explain the way i produced my SUPER POORMAN'S CLOSET !

Ok so first you need to buy (yard sale cheap) a closet or build your own i bought this one for 10 bucks and i modified the front for single door access  you are going to go ahead and line the inside with mylar blanketing you can tape , staple or what i use is a hot glue gun to attach it to the innards of the closet for growing. but i might add before you do the mylar you will need to cut 2 holes into the side and top of the closet 1 cut a hole in the side of the closet and attach fan to bring in fresh air then cut a hole in the top this is where you hps socket and exaughst fan are going to go through and mount like below and here you see the ballast to the right with a computer fan cooling it whilst running and to the left i where i cut the hole for e-39 socket entry and for the mount for bathroom exaughst fanso after all that then you are going to install your shelving unit into the closet once done that you can start wiring everything together (be careful this is not for dummies) once you got all that done you can start finishing off i hori. hang my light buy taking some wire and wrap a prat of the bulb and screw other end of wire to a part of the closet to achieve this then after this the optional part is to attach a AC unit to do this place shelving unit on the door and cut 2 holes one for intake the other for air flow like belowhere im showing covering up the light leak from the cut hole for the air flow inhere is the cut hole for air flowand the hole for intake


----------



## 0calli (Oct 5, 2011)

so once done all this next is too add your co2 system i put in 3 bottles cause im growing 6 plants so 2 plants to 1 bottle . first rinse and dry bottles then take tops drill two holes just the size of your tubing and cut tubing accordingly to the length you need to reach your plants , then glue tubing with hot glue to seal it then add 1 1/2 tbsp of activated yeast and 3/4 cup of sugar then add warm water and sake very well then attach all tops and let sit for about 10 minutes then you are going to test it to make sure it is producing co2. to do this your going to get a cup of water ( clear glass ) and put your tubes into the water and wait for bubbles to start bubbling out of the tube once you see this success and just put into closet and hang tubing into the foiliar of your plants like below View attachment 1821192here are the results of success bubble actionView attachment 1821194View attachment 1821195View attachment 1821196here is the placement of the bottles in the closet also above is a fan ( 2nd optional fan ) i use this for foliar movement and to push around the co2 in the canopy View attachment 1821197View attachment 1821198View attachment 1821199View attachment 1821200View attachment 1821201and there you have it that is how i did my POORMAN'S SUPER CLOSET....... ohh you can also buy a temp humidity monitor to help dial in the closet for best results from your plants . So if i forgot something or you would like to know more or need clearing up on what i have done here please post away or pm me thnx and happy growing


----------



## 0calli (Oct 5, 2011)

One other step i forgot was the making of the hood with your 4x4 styrofoam for youe fan covering for light leak and also by doing this i have created a spot for clones and seedlings to get indirect 1000w light from the closet i guess you can say the closet is multi-functional tooView attachment 1821213


----------



## massah (Oct 5, 2011)

I see a fire happening with that 1000watt HPS sitting just a couple inches away from particleboard with no real protection


----------



## 0calli (Oct 5, 2011)

Been running it for 6-7 months now no problemo there partner


massah said:


> i see a fire happening with that 1000watt hps sitting just a couple inches away from particleboard with no real protection


----------



## 0calli (Oct 5, 2011)

Might i add did you look at the ventilation and airflow i got going on in it


----------



## 0calli (Oct 5, 2011)

TOO SEE MY FIRST HARVEST FROM THIS CLOSET AFTER PUTTING THE 1000W IN 4 WEEKS LATE INTO FLOWER FOLLOW THE LINK BELOW

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/456466-1000w-hps-h-i-d-2.html


----------



## 0calli (Oct 8, 2011)

Originally Posted by *Wolfman Zen*  
So my girls have been giving off their sweet sensual perfume for days now, and I know I should have done this sooner... but here is my DIY carbon filter..

Picked up a few things at walmart.

Black duck-tape
Black "Pencil cup"
Smaller black "Pencil cup"
Black ladies socks (pantyhose)
Activated carbon








Poor some carbon in the mesh like "pencil cup"







.... just enough so the smaller cup is level with the larger cup.







Slip the smaller cup into the sock








Tuck the sock into the smaller cup holding the end of the sock. Pore in the carbon.. keep holding the end of the sock.












Now pull on the end of the sock and use your finger to guide the carbon into the space between both cups until filled.








Now pull the end of the sock over the entire filter.. twist the end of the sock at the bottom and pull it up over the end of the cup.













Now simply use duck-tape to place the filter over your exhaust fan. I used a rubber band to secure it...








Works great... though I already miss that sweet aroma =[


----------



## Sharkey (Oct 9, 2011)

Wow cool, might have to try this one of these days haha
How well does the DIY filter work, I'll forsure give that a try


----------



## 0calli (Oct 9, 2011)

*Hey guys just finished my DIY carbon filter and boy it works better than i thought thanx slimmy for the link





filled till small cup was level with the rimm of the big can





then filled the side all the way up to the rim










then i used paper towel to block airflow from coming backwards and to force the air through all the carbon no leaks !!





here is an finished inside look





and here she is all completed ready to be mounted





the fruits of my hard labor





and here she is installed and working hard ( gotta love the duct tape i saw it and couldnt resist lol )










but as you can also see i didnt use the larger mesh cup cause im experimenting with having a more enclosed capsul with less leaks for the air so it kinda compresses in there and really gets scrubbed by the carbon............i figure it will work it makes sense to me *


----------



## 0calli (Oct 9, 2011)

work great so far i noticed 2 hours after installing it


Sharkey said:


> Wow cool, might have to try this one of these days haha
> How well does the DIY filter work, I'll forsure give that a try


----------



## joey555 (Oct 11, 2011)

0calli said:


> One other step i forgot was the making of the hood with your 4x4 styrofoam for youe fan covering for light leak and also by doing this i have created a spot for clones and seedlings to get indirect 1000w light from the closet i guess you can say the closet is multi-functional tooView attachment 1821213View attachment 1821211View attachment 1821212


now after this i def. gotta go.....but i will read more of this and the other one as well. but check out my profile area-right? see the group i joined...see? i had close to the same thing in mind, but lacked the detail and knowledge u have. when my hps comes ill be going to u-haul (they have a place near me which is real convienient) and pick up 1 or 2 refrigerator boxes.......i was thinking of knocking or cutting one wall down and make it 1 big box. know what i mean? like making an extention to ur house...i.e. knocking a wall down and blending/or merging it w/ the living room say. then i will hook it up in my basement. b/c my daughter is 6 now and starting to wonder why she can't go in daddy's room. tho she never said it....im quite sure she is thinking it. peace bro.....joey-out


----------



## CountGlochula (Oct 11, 2011)

nice setup man. i will be watching for sure.


----------



## maineyankee (Oct 11, 2011)

I have to admire the many "McGuyver's" that are out there when it comes to taking ordinary items found around the house, and making it into a workable unit such as these two things (Closet and Air Filter) ... I def will be keeping tabs on seeing how this works in your future posts ...

The MaineYankee


----------



## swishsam (Oct 11, 2011)

I love the ingenuity of DIY jobs like this.


----------



## 0calli (Oct 11, 2011)

Thnx guys really appreciate it alot


----------



## 0calli (Oct 15, 2011)

new thing guys the carbon filter i made works wounders but you must drill more or bigger holes if you do my setup for carbon filter


----------



## tibberous (Oct 15, 2011)

Are you a girl? Or why is there perfume and pink shit everywhere?


----------



## ChronicObsession (Oct 15, 2011)

nice fotos of your Super CLoset, 0cali, but I have to admit that you should change your avatar, because I LOLed too much and then didn't have any attention left over for reading anything on this thread... LOL I like the part where he thrusts bullets from the gun's butt.


----------



## fssalaska (Oct 15, 2011)

that pic of the 1000 watt hps light looks dangerous. careful not to burn the house down.. 
other than the hps it looks awesome !


----------



## 0calli (Oct 15, 2011)

i do have a significant other lol


tibberous said:


> Are you a girl? Or why is there perfume and pink shit everywhere?


----------



## 0calli (Oct 15, 2011)

been running it 5-6 months now no problems at all


fssalaska said:


> that pic of the 1000 watt hps light looks dangerous. careful not to burn the house down..
> other than the hps it looks awesome !


----------



## 0calli (Oct 16, 2011)

this is to show what i am producing with this little closet of mine and this is the second grow so far already did white widow and ak-48 medical

*So first ill start with my white rhino growing fast




















Next is the black widow















And here is the top of the black widow that has 5 tops and two tops shooting off 4 of them so 9 in total lol





canopy shot to show growth hieght















the white rhino and black widow needed booster seats they were starting to get over grown by the african free canopy





as you can see the problem i was having with the african free over growing my w/r and b/w





but all nice and even now





here are the side shots of the african queens and top shots also








































And the photos you been waiting to see the amazing 3 day hairs lol









*


----------



## 0calli (Oct 16, 2011)

why do you care now that i think about it but really what a dumbass question its obvious a girl lives here


tibberous said:


> Are you a girl? Or why is there perfume and pink shit everywhere?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Oct 16, 2011)

How often do you make the CO2?
I think I'm gonna try that yeast method. Is activated yeast the same as self rising yeast? 
How much does that method really help?


----------



## 0calli (Oct 16, 2011)

i change every 10-14 days and yes it deff helped i depends on how many bottles u use ive noticed significant growth since puttuing them in compared to my last grow at this stage and im not sure about self rising yeast being the same but here are some pics to show growth i obtained in less than 6 days
beforeafter 6 days 


KidneyStoner420 said:


> How often do you make the CO2?
> I think I'm gonna try that yeast method. Is activated yeast the same as self rising yeast?
> How much does that method really help?


----------



## 0calli (Oct 20, 2011)

*<b>After LST white rhino















Black widow before 2nd LST





After 2nd LST















This was not fun to LST LOL.............Where's WALDO !!!!!!!!!!










HAHA OCTA-WEED















A SIDE BY SIDE TO SHOW WHAT I HAVE TO DEAL WITH LOL
























Here is a shot of all the girls together not much room at all lol










14" wide





and 1 foot tall






















Attached Thumbnails  white rhino before LST </b>*


----------



## 0calli (Oct 23, 2011)

got new updates f the closet grow soon


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 24, 2011)

0calli said:


> so once done all this next is too add your co2 system i put in 3 bottles cause im growing 6 plants so 2 plants to 1 bottle . first rinse and dry bottles then take tops drill two holes just the size of your tubing and cut tubing accordingly to the length you need to reach your plants , then glue tubing with hot glue to seal it then add 1 1/2 tbsp of activated yeast and 3/4 cup of sugar then add warm water and sake very well then attach all tops and let sit for about 10 minutes then you are going to test it to make sure it is producing co2. to do this your going to get a cup of water ( clear glass ) and put your tubes into the water and wait for bubbles to start bubbling out of the tube once you see this success and just put into closet and hang tubing into the foiliar of your plants like below View attachment 1821192here are the results of success bubble actionView attachment 1821194View attachment 1821195View attachment 1821196here is the placement of the bottles in the closet also above is a fan ( 2nd optional fan ) i use this for foliar movement and to push around the co2 in the canopy View attachment 1821197View attachment 1821198View attachment 1821199View attachment 1821200View attachment 1821201and there you have it that is how i did my POORMAN'S SUPER CLOSET....... ohh you can also buy a temp humidity monitor to help dial in the closet for best results from your plants . So if i forgot something or you would like to know more or need clearing up on what i have done here please post away or pm me thnx and happy growing


Im gonna try this.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Oct 24, 2011)

I've been using that co2 method for about a week now. I've been doing it on one of 3 plants and I can already notice a difference. I played with the mix a bit though.


----------



## 0calli (Oct 24, 2011)

Glad to hear that pal what did you do to tweak ? and how did you find it worked for you with the tweak ?


KidneyStoner420 said:


> I've been using that co2 method for about a week now. I've been doing it on one of 3 plants and I can already notice a difference. I played with the mix a bit though.


----------



## 0calli (Oct 24, 2011)

Trust me buddy you'll deffeniatly see a big difference in growth and overall health


BigBudzzzz said:


> Im gonna try this.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Oct 25, 2011)

0calli said:


> Glad to hear that pal what did you do to tweak ? and how did you find it worked for you with the tweak ?




I added more sugar, but I recently started another thread on finding the perfect mix. I've definitely noticed a difference in the one with the co2


----------



## jhnfrmrby420 (Oct 25, 2011)

Kidney, How much did you increase the sugar too?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Oct 25, 2011)

I increased the sugar to 2 cups, but read this thread I started to form your own opinion. 
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/480336-best-mix-sugar-yeast-water.html


----------



## 0calli (Nov 5, 2011)

Right on been watching it actually


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 5, 2011)

0calli said:


> so once done all this next is too add your co2 system i put in 3 bottles cause im growing 6 plants so 2 plants to 1 bottle . first rinse and dry bottles then take tops drill two holes just the size of your tubing and cut tubing accordingly to the length you need to reach your plants , then glue tubing with hot glue to seal it then add 1 1/2 tbsp of activated yeast and 3/4 cup of sugar then add warm water and sake very well then attach all tops and let sit for about 10 minutes then you are going to test it to make sure it is producing co2. to do this your going to get a cup of water ( clear glass ) and put your tubes into the water and wait for bubbles to start bubbling out of the tube once you see this success and just put into closet and hang tubing into the foiliar of your plants like below View attachment 1821192here are the results of success bubble actionView attachment 1821194View attachment 1821195View attachment 1821196here is the placement of the bottles in the closet also above is a fan ( 2nd optional fan ) i use this for foliar movement and to push around the co2 in the canopy View attachment 1821197View attachment 1821198View attachment 1821199View attachment 1821200View attachment 1821201and there you have it that is how i did my POORMAN'S SUPER CLOSET....... ohh you can also buy a temp humidity monitor to help dial in the closet for best results from your plants . So if i forgot something or you would like to know more or need clearing up on what i have done here please post away or pm me thnx and happy growing





BigBudzzzz said:


> Im gonna try this.





0calli said:


> Trust me buddy you'll deffeniatly see a big difference in growth and overall health


Ok, I've tried it and and my plants are blowing up! At first I wasn't sure if it was working or not. When my plants started really looking good I figured lets test the CO2 output on from this jug. I hooked up my test device and couldn't believe I got 4.2%. OK two day'z ago i was amazed at that until I tested it today. IT WAS 7.1%!! WTF, ARE YOU SERIOUS??!!! 

I only put 2 cups of sugar and 3 packs of yeast in and thats all. I just keep shaking it and squeezing it when the fans are off during the dark periods. Since the grow room is also the smoke room every time I go hit a blunt I shake it up and squeeze it a couple of times. The first couple days I was skeptical until I looked in one of the plants I had ran a hose to and seen a cake rising in my FUCKIN plant. SO BEWARE, PUT THAT DAYAM HOSE WHERE IT CANT SPIT ON YOUR LADIES!! It spits and sputters all over the place but if I can get 7% CO2 with sugar and yeast then I can put up with an occasional Bake Sale, LOL!


----------



## Mcgician (Nov 5, 2011)

what is muahahaha? ghetto slang for lol? rofl? hahaha?


----------



## Harrekin (Nov 5, 2011)

BigBudzzzz said:


> Ok, I've tried it and and my plants are blowing up! At first I wasn't sure if it was working or not. When my plants started really looking good I figured lets test the CO2 output on from this jug. I hooked up my test device and couldn't believe I got 4.2%. OK two day'z ago i was amazed at that until I tested it today. IT WAS 7.1%!! WTF, ARE YOU SERIOUS??!!!
> 
> I only put 2 cups of sugar and 3 packs of yeast in and thats all. I just keep shaking it and squeezing it when the fans are off during the dark periods. Since the grow room is also the smoke room every time I go hit a blunt I shake it up and squeeze it a couple of times. The first couple days I was skeptical until I looked in one of the plants I had ran a hose to and seen a cake rising in my FUCKIN plant. SO BEWARE, PUT THAT DAYAM HOSE WHERE IT CANT SPIT ON YOUR LADIES!! It spits and sputters all over the place but if I can get 7% CO2 with sugar and yeast then I can put up with an occasional Bake Sale, LOL!
> 
> View attachment 1872006View attachment 1872007View attachment 1872008


 Just outta of interest kind sir,what temps are you running?

CO2 supplementation has been scientifically found to only be effective over 29C (84f) and with levels of roughly 1650ppm. 

Armed with this knowledge I'd conclude it is most likely that you witnessed a placebo.


----------



## massah (Nov 5, 2011)

looking sexy dude...I'll have to get some co2 ready to go for my next grow in another month


----------



## 0calli (Nov 5, 2011)

Thnx a lot the co2 really works well


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 5, 2011)

0calli said:


> so once done all this next is too add your co2 system i put in 3 bottles cause im growing 6 plants so 2 plants to 1 bottle . first rinse and dry bottles then take tops drill two holes just the size of your tubing and cut tubing accordingly to the length you need to reach your plants , then glue tubing with hot glue to seal it then add 1 1/2 tbsp of activated yeast and 3/4 cup of sugar then add warm water and sake very well then attach all tops and let sit for about 10 minutes then you are going to test it to make sure it is producing co2. to do this your going to get a cup of water ( clear glass ) and put your tubes into the water and wait for bubbles to start bubbling out of the tube once you see this success and just put into closet and hang tubing into the foiliar of your plants like below View attachment 1821192here are the results of success bubble actionView attachment 1821194View attachment 1821195View attachment 1821196here is the placement of the bottles in the closet also above is a fan ( 2nd optional fan ) i use this for foliar movement and to push around the co2 in the canopy View attachment 1821197View attachment 1821198View attachment 1821199View attachment 1821200View attachment 1821201and there you have it that is how i did my POORMAN'S SUPER CLOSET....... ohh you can also buy a temp humidity monitor to help dial in the closet for best results from your plants . So if i forgot something or you would like to know more or need clearing up on what i have done here please post away or pm me thnx and happy growing





BigBudzzzz said:


> Im gonna try this.





0calli said:


> Trust me buddy you'll deffeniatly see a big difference in growth and overall health


Ok, I've tried it and and my plants are blowing up! At first I wasn't sure if it was working or not. When my plants started really looking good I figured lets test the CO2 output on from this jug. I hooked up my test device and couldn't believe I got 4.2%. OK two day'z ago i was amazed at that until I tested it today. IT WAS 7.1%!! WTF, ARE YOU SERIOUS??!!! 

I only put 2 cups of sugar and 3 packs of yeast in and thats all. I just keep shaking it and squeezing it when the fans are off during the dark periods. Since the grow room is also the smoke room every time I go hit a blunt I shake it up and squeeze it a couple of times. The first couple days I was skeptical until I looked in one of the plants I had ran a hose to and seen a cake rising in my FUCKIN plant. SO BEWARE, PUT THAT DAYAM HOSE WHERE IT CANT SPIT ON YOUR LADIES!! It spits and sputters all over the place but if I can get 7% CO2 with sugar and yeast then I can put up with an occasional Bake Sale, LOL! 

View attachment 1872006View attachment 1872007View attachment 1872008

I put one of my extra fish bublers on it and now my tent really smells like rising dough! 

View attachment 1872840

[video=youtube;UEJdC16vTxQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEJdC16vTxQ[/video]


----------



## 0calli (Nov 5, 2011)

That's great to hear pal nice job + rep for you


BigBudzzzz said:


> Ok, I've tried it and and my plants are blowing up! At first I wasn't sure if it was working or not. When my plants started really looking good I figured lets test the CO2 output on from this jug. I hooked up my test device and couldn't believe I got 4.2%. OK two day'z ago i was amazed at that until I tested it today. IT WAS 7.1%!! WTF, ARE YOU SERIOUS??!!!
> 
> I only put 2 cups of sugar and 3 packs of yeast in and thats all. I just keep shaking it and squeezing it when the fans are off during the dark periods. Since the grow room is also the smoke room every time I go hit a blunt I shake it up and squeeze it a couple of times. The first couple days I was skeptical until I looked in one of the plants I had ran a hose to and seen a cake rising in my FUCKIN plant. SO BEWARE, PUT THAT DAYAM HOSE WHERE IT CANT SPIT ON YOUR LADIES!! It spits and sputters all over the place but if I can get 7% CO2 with sugar and yeast then I can put up with an occasional Bake Sale, LOL!
> 
> ...


----------



## 0calli (Nov 6, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/484273-0callis-seed-strain-review-poll.html


----------



## 0calli (Nov 8, 2011)

New update guys forget Mylar go with panda wrap


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 11, 2011)

0calli said:


> New update guys forget Mylar go with panda wrap


Googled, didnt find much.


----------



## 0calli (Nov 11, 2011)

Panda wrap gives 98 % reflection Mylar is only I remember reading like 75% reflection cause it absorbs light as you can see when you hold it up to a bright light you can see through it


----------



## mRIZO (Nov 11, 2011)

mylar is 92-97% reflective
panda wrap from what i can find is just black/white plastic. reflectivity of 75-90%
I use something i've never seen again but it's like panda wrap i guess. 
Its mirror on one side and flat white on the other.
i find the white side wayyyy brighter.


----------



## RollUpMikey (Nov 11, 2011)

mRIZO said:


> mylar is 92-97% reflective
> panda wrap from what i can find is just black/white plastic. reflectivity of 75-90%
> I use something i've never seen again but it's like panda wrap i guess.
> Its mirror on one side and flat white on the other.
> i find the white side wayyyy brighter.



Look at the obvious statistics you just posted yourself. 
The wannabe Panda Film you're using only appears brighter to the human eye. 
Maximize your lumens, go with Mylar.


----------



## mountainboy (Nov 11, 2011)

Only problem I care to comment on is the A/C set up. You have the intake of the A/C blocked. you should have the whole face of that unit in the box. The bottom half of the unit is for intake,the part with the filter in it, there is a temp prob behind that filter on the cooling fins and tubes,you will get colder air and better results if you let that thing breath. Its exhaling,but its not inhaling. If you dont want the whole face of the A/C in the cab, put it further away from the cab,and just duct the cold air in there, but let that thing breath.It must be cycling all the time,or freezing up the coils alot.


----------



## 0calli (Nov 11, 2011)

Nope go back and take a look there is a intake for the ac but it's only 1/3 the intake size but it is there I like it small because it has a very powerful intake


mountainboy said:


> Only problem I care to comment on is the A/C set up. You have the intake of the A/C blocked. you should have the whole face of that unit in the box. The bottom half of the unit is for intake,the part with the filter in it, there is a temp prob behind that filter on the cooling fins and tubes,you will get colder air and better results if you let that thing breath. Its exhaling,but its not inhaling. If you dont want the whole face of the A/C in the cab, put it further away from the cab,and just duct the cold air in there, but let that thing breath.It must be cycling all the time,or freezing up the coils alot.


----------



## mak (Nov 12, 2011)

Mcgician said:


> what is muahahaha? ghetto slang for lol? rofl? hahaha?


it isnt ghetto,or slang...its simply an evil laugh......


----------



## 0calli (Nov 12, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/486164-christmas-tree-competion.html

ALL ENTER GOOD PRIZES ON OFFER GROWERS SPREAD THE WORD...[/QUOTE]


----------



## mRIZO (Nov 12, 2011)

whoa, whoa, whoa. Im set up, happy and have plenty of light to spare.
g h e t t o but working just the same.
i was just pointing out that his mylar and panda film numbers were reversed.

-does the A/C not push warm air out into your bedroom?
my unit creates a lot of heat on the back side...


----------



## 0calli (Nov 12, 2011)

Ohhh yes it creates heat but it's winter here and I haven't used my oil heat yet lol 

But I'll se of I can find the stuff I bought said 98% reflection on it


----------



## 0calli (Nov 12, 2011)

Nope my bad it reflects 94% and is called orca film not panda film but it touted as the best out there now


----------



## dr2brains (Nov 12, 2011)

Rich man, Poor man... it grows, it smokes


----------



## 0calli (Nov 12, 2011)

Lol yes it does doesn't it lol


----------



## 420built240 (Nov 12, 2011)

Good Afternoon,

I am growing my medicine in a similar closet setup, But i am worried about the humidity lvl. I have a cool mist humidifier. 
-- How far should this be from my HPS bulb? If the cool mist touches the bulb will it burst?
-- Should the humidifier be in the same room?

I wanted to say that the grow closet looks great from what we can see on the pictures. I have used the same materials you have here, And love the high quality pictures you are providing.

Thank you for keeping this website alive! 

-X


----------



## 0calli (Nov 12, 2011)

IMO I would not put a mister or any condensed humidity in the room while lights on especially hps but what are your humidity levels ? And they can be controlled easily with outake and intake fans


----------



## 420built240 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you,
And to answer the question: My closet tends to float in the 30-40% RH range

Would raising the humidity with the lights off in the night cycle be bad? And having it dry out during the day?

- I am worried about fungus and mold if i do that. 

Thank you for the input.


----------



## Richeese (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey BigBudzzz! Heres an idea to stop the spluttering. Take another empty bottle with two holes in the lid. Tube from the yeast mix bottle goes into one hole of the the second and another from that to the plants. All runoffs will safely drip to the bottom of the second. Hope this is helpful for my first post! Enjoy


----------



## 0calli (Nov 14, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't raise the humidity with light off as mould and fungus thrive in dark if you can keep your humidity between 40% and 60% you should be fine mine fluctuates all the time but it stays within the range I stated and I've had no problems whatsoever


420built240 said:


> Thank you,
> And to answer the question: My closet tends to float in the 30-40% RH range
> 
> Would raising the humidity with the lights off in the night cycle be bad? And having it dry out during the day?
> ...


----------



## tribalseedfan321 (Nov 14, 2011)

why dont you just use a chuck valve. air goes through, moisture doesnt. there like a dollar at walmart..


----------



## Harrekin (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope the people using CO2 bottles have them above the plants...CO2 is denser than air so it sinks. 

Anyone using a CO2 bottle on the floor is witnessing a placebo. Anyone venting their space is also witnessing a placebo. 

As I said before, CO2 supplementation is used in sealed rooms above 29C because otherwise you're wasting your time.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 0calli (Nov 15, 2011)

Actually putting your bottle on the floor is fine as long as you got your tubing going to the top of the canopy cause the co2 will build and leak out the tubing but you saying that co2 is heavier than air kinda contradicts what you say about hanging them over the plants I agree don't get me wrong but if it's heavier than air even if it's above when it comes out its sinking right to the floor I found that if I kept my intake going at night not my exaughst it will move the co2 around the cab i find worked but that's my opinion about it anyways but I find the tube method better cause your placing the co2 right on top of the canopy and the fan moves it around at night while everything is off so the plants are surrounded by co2 I'm pretty sure it does have that effect or is blowing air not heavy enough to move it lol jjk


----------



## Harrekin (Nov 15, 2011)

0calli said:


> Actually putting your bottle on the floor is fine as long as you got your tubing going to the top of the canopy cause the co2 will build and leak out the tubing but you saying that co2 is heavier than air kinda contradicts what you say about hanging them over the plants I agree don't get me wrong but if it's heavier than air even if it's above when it comes out its sinking right to the floor I found that if I kept my intake going at night not my exaughst it will move the co2 around the cab i find worked but that's my opinion about it anyways but I find the tube method better cause your placing the co2 right on top of the canopy and the fan moves it around at night while everything is off so the plants are surrounded by co2 I'm pretty sure it does have that effect or is blowing air not heavy enough to move it lol jjk


 CO2 supplementation during the night cycle is pointless tho due to much lower levels of photosynthesis and much lower heat...it simply will not use all the CO2 from the air let alone additional supplemented CO2. 

Just trying to help lads.


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 16, 2011)

Richeese said:


> Hey BigBudzzz! Heres an idea to stop the spluttering. Take another empty bottle with two holes in the lid. Tube from the yeast mix bottle goes into one hole of the the second and another from that to the plants. All runoffs will safely drip to the bottom of the second. Hope this is helpful for my first post! Enjoy


Dayam, why didnt i think of that. Although I had to remove it bec the thing started smelling like piss when it really started fermenting. With leves around 7% it was tempting to let it go but it really smelled bad. The plants was loving it but it was making the grower sick so it had to go! IDK what I'm going to do but I'll / RIU will fig something out, i hope.


----------



## 0calli (Nov 16, 2011)

Get a baking soda kit Less smell


BigBudzzzz said:


> Dayam, why didnt i think of that. Although I had to remove it bec the thing started smelling like piss when it really started fermenting. With leves around 7% it was tempting to let it go but it really smelled bad. The plants was loving it but it was making the grower sick so it had to go! IDK what I'm going to do but I'll / RIU will fig something out, i hope.


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 16, 2011)

0calli said:


> Get a baking soda kit Less smell


Mix baking soda with what?


----------



## 0calli (Nov 16, 2011)

Not sure exactly google it lol I have heard of baking soda co2


----------



## jammit420 (Nov 17, 2011)

It's Baking soda and vinegar...for what it's worth


----------



## 0calli (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah but not straight vinegar and baking soda there is a way to lessen the reaction so it doesn't go off so quickly and messy


----------



## 0calli (Nov 21, 2011)

new reflective material i put in is really good stuff

Diamond reflective sheeting - Diamond Reflective sheeting is a premium reflective sheeting which has all the reflective qualities of Mylar but with more even light distribution due to the diamond pattern. 100% Lightproof, Diamond Sheeting is flame retardant, easier to handle and much more resistant to creasing than other types of reflective sheeting. Also, uniquely the reflective metal layer is sandwiched behind a clear protective PET film that protects against heat, humidity, moisture and handling.


----------



## 0calli (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## 0calli (Nov 21, 2011)

typo


----------



## 0calli (Nov 21, 2011)

View attachment 1899446View attachment 1899448View attachment 1899449View attachment 1899447View attachment 1899450View attachment 1899452View attachment 1899451


----------



## 0calli (Dec 8, 2011)

................................................


----------



## 0calli (Dec 21, 2011)

*NEW 0CALLI x KEVIN MURPHY COLAB. 1000W GROW OF THE NEW STRAIN CRITICAL OVERDRIVE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ON NOW.

~~0Calli~~ Critical~Overdrive~2012~1000w~Grow~Session~*


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Dec 23, 2011)

Is this why you dont have a reflector on that light? 



0calli said:


> new reflective material i put in is really good stuff
> 
> Diamond reflective sheeting - Diamond Reflective sheeting is a premium reflective sheeting which has all the reflective qualities of Mylar but with more even light distribution due to the diamond pattern. 100% Lightproof, Diamond Sheeting is flame retardant, easier to handle and much more resistant to creasing than other types of reflective sheeting. Also, uniquely the reflective metal layer is sandwiched behind a clear protective PET film that protects against heat, humidity, moisture and handling.


----------



## 0calli (Dec 23, 2011)

No and yes when i get the money im buying one to aim more light directly down but the diamond print mylar give even light refractions in side with 100 % coverage


bigbudzzzz said:


> is this why you dont have a reflector on that light?


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Dec 26, 2011)

Ok but i would watch that carefully.




0calli said:


> No and yes when i get the money im buying one to aim more light directly down but the diamond print mylar give even light refractions in side with 100 % coverage


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Dec 26, 2011)

Do me a favor and goto home deot and find the section for air ducting. You'll find something there to temporarily put behind that. Eventhough it may not damage the lining its a waste of good light and its safer.


----------



## 0calli (Dec 26, 2011)

The reason i dont have a hood is cause i am waiting to get the money for the 6 inch inline fan and ducting


BigBudzzzz said:


> Do me a favor and goto home deot and find the section for air ducting. You'll find something there to temporarily put behind that. Eventhough it may not damage the lining its a waste of good light and its safer.


----------



## 0calli (Jan 20, 2012)

*maineyankee* 





Stoner *Stoner*




























   Join DateSep 2011LocationMaine (The Frozen Tundra of Planet Earth)Posts726Journal Entries32 

[h=2]




[/h] Good Day Doggies






So sorry that I have been unable these past few days to post. I have been really busy with something that I would like to share with you ... 

For the past month, a friend of mine (25 years younger than I) had his niece abducted from their home in the middle of the night. At first LEO's were stating that it was a missing child, and for the past two weeks, changed it to, possible foul play. The little girl's name is Ayla, and from Maine. My friend and I are tight, as he always turned to me for guidance when things where going south for him. When I learned of this happening a month ago, I put my hand out, and he grabbed it. I did not want him to be alone on Christmas, so my family invited him over, just so that he could get away from it all, at least for a few hours. We have remained tight throughout, but they have had very little to say, or help out, especially with the media.

Behind the scenes, but with his knowledge, I have been working with NBC and the Today Show. I, as well as many others across this State, Country and even Canada, are doing what we can do bring Ayla home, safe and sound. We have never, nor will we, give up hope that she be safely returned home to her Mom and Dad, even though they are not together any longer (prior to this event). Tonight, at 11:30 PM, despite my usual bedtime of 9:00 pm, I was interviewed by NBC and the Today show, for an update that will air in the morning at 7:30 EST. It was something that I needed to do, for I need to keep Ayla's name in the forefront of all media.

All day long, I reached out to my friend, and he never returned a call nor any of my countless texts. They were in essence, that now was the prime opportunity of placing a cry for help. I take it as they are scared to talk to the media, for they feel that every time they do, it gets twisted around. I repeatedly told him, as well as Ayla's father, that this was not the case, and that if they were uncomfortable to answer a specific question, all they had to say was that they did not want to answer it. Simple enough. They have not been asking for any coverage nationally, but stay local and only with newsprint. (Circulation appx 20,000). Here I am, not even affiliated other than a friend, and I just did an interview that will be reached out to over 8 Million viewers. I know if I was in their shoes, I think I would have grabbed hold and gone with it, despite any fear about myself, but to have my child returned home, safe and sound.

I think I may have lost a friend, whose friendship I cherished and loved. But it is not about a friendship to me. It is about finding a Lost and Missing Child. Period.

I thank you so very much for allowing me the opportunity to share, and also vent my frustration on this matter that has plagued me for over a month. If you wish, you may post here, or PM me. I love all my friends here on Doggie Nuts, for I feel at home, and a part of Community and Friendship with all that enter this great thread.

God Bless ~ And Let's Get Ayla Home





Bob ~ The MaineYankee​


----------



## 0calli (Jan 24, 2012)

[h=4]DIY cool tube made from 2L glass beer bottle [/h] 



Originally Posted by *maariic*  
* I don't know if anyone has tried this but i hope that I am the first one. I got the idea from thread where man was using glass cooking tube that can be ordered from E-bay. I decided to make my own glass tube from 2L beer bottle. 

Stuff that was needed: 
Bottle;
Wool string;
Acetone or some other fast burning liquid;
Lighter;
Bucket with cold water;
Camera;
Gloves;
Aluminum tape;
ventilation tubes
metal connector for ventilation tubes;
socket for your HPS and some metal plate where you can attach it.

To start you have to roll the wool string around the bottle at the place where you want to cut it. Then pour the acetone to the string that it gets wet. Light it up and turn the lighting part up that the rest of the bottle doesn't heat from the flames. As the liquid has burned up put the bottle immediately in cold water. Heated part will fall off. Make the same process with the other end of the bottle. Now you have nice glass tube. The edges are quite sharp. Be careful. 

**Attach the bulb socket **to the metal plate and put it in the place in metal tube connector. I used wood screws to fix it in the place. Now you can tape the whole thing to your glass tube. Don't forget to connect the wire for your bulb. Later tape the ventilation tubes to your cool tube and put the whole thing in you cab. Some reflector wouldn't harm as well. I cut off piece from the big one and taped it to the tube. 
Finally I attached one carbon filter from cooking hood and bathroom fan to the end but it looks too weak. I will need some more powerful fan to blow through those filters and cool the HPS. But the idea is clear. Homemade cool tube is ready and works.

Stunt was made by baked professional. Don't try this at home






*



​


----------



## TheTruSmokr (Jan 26, 2012)

Awesome thread 0calli, please keep updates to this thread, Lovin' it bro.


----------



## 0calli (Jan 28, 2012)

*




0CALLI'S NEW VEG BOX !!!! REVAMPED AND UPDATED !!!














THE "BEFORE" PICS !!!! 






















HOLES MEASURED AND DRILLED U CAN SEE MY CROSS SECTION ON THE TOP THERE LOL












HOLES AND 1/2 INCH SUPPORT BOLTS AND NUTS IM USING TO SUPPORT THE T5'S

















T5 INSTALLED AND FITS PERFECTLY WITH 1 INCH ROOM ALL AROUND PERFECT FIT !!!!












1/2 INCH BOLTS USED TO SUPPORT THE T5'S , WILL BE GETTING YOYO'S AND INSTALLING THEM





















CORD TAPED TO CORNER OUT OF THE WAY










SOCKET I INSTALLED FOR THE CFL UNDER LIGHTING 

















MONSTER CFL INSTALLED UNDERNEATH TO GIVE LIGHT SPREAD UNDER THE CANOPY

















VELCRO I INSTALLED SO I CAN SEAL THE BOX FOR NO LIGHT LEAKS !!! AND A NICE NEAT COVER
































COMPLETE !!!!!










THE NEW VEGG BOX ALL DONE AND LIT !!!












0CALLI VIDEO OF FINISHED VEG BOX AND VIDEO TOUR OF THE GIRLS ENJoY !!!!!!!!!

*[video=youtube;uKxeHNKnTAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKxeHNKnTAU&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]​


----------



## 0calli (Feb 11, 2012)

the new hood i installed for my 1000w closet to direct all the light down on my girls and have already noticed a difference the week it has been in the girls seem to be growing very vigurosly towards the hood now , also was worried about the hood acting as a giant element while i arrange cooling and it actually dropped my temps 5.5 deg ive had to turn down all my current cooling fans and ac/air exchange 


​


----------



## TheTruSmokr (Feb 13, 2012)

Looking good bud. Does that light not burn any of your leaves, cause my hood did. Waiting to get my new air cooled hood and carbon filter exhaust 
Take Care bro


----------



## 0calli (Feb 13, 2012)

no burns and only 10 inches away and been in fer a week now i do have air thats like 17 deg that blows over the tops of the plants also


----------



## TheTruSmokr (Feb 17, 2012)

Hows your girls doing 0calli......mine are about 2 inchs tall right now. I will post some pics once they hit veg.


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 18, 2012)

nice thread ocalli...didnt know u had this one lol...


----------



## 0calli (Feb 18, 2012)

Cant tell ya all my lil secrets


kevin murphy said:


> nice thread ocalli...didnt know u had this one lol...


----------



## CrimsonPooh (Feb 18, 2012)

the Marijuana Cultivation wants YOU!
haha so cool, definitely trying this one out!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Feb 18, 2012)

plants look great. that bare bulb 1000watt was scary as fuck, good thing you got a hood atleast now.


----------



## 0calli (Feb 18, 2012)

just put that hood in 2weeks ago the bare bulb was no problem at all in anyway grew for 7 months like that but thnk u for th comp on the grow and i am glad i got the hood too for sure !!!!!


MEANGREEN69 said:


> plants look great. that bare bulb 1000watt was scary as fuck, good thing you got a hood atleast now.


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (May 17, 2012)

I couldnt find any started threads by Kevin Murphy so I hope you dont mind me putting this here Ocalli.
Hey Kevin, heres a Black Sour Bubble at day 28. TY. Im considering pollinating a clone of her with a SSSDH male.


----------

